# Fishing Very Slow 2/1



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

6 of us and 3 houses headed out very early Saturday morning. We started at the south end of 6-mile bay, in about 13 ft. of water. My buddy was out earlier that week and reported some walleye activity. Fished for almost 2 hours....not a fish graphed so we moved on.

Ended up by the towers in the Main Bay, in 30 ft. of water. Picked up a medium sized pike....but nothing else. Around early afternoon we headed for Black Tiger Bay. Fished in the 38 ft. range......no perch moving. Shifted around a bit, stumbled into the Perch Patrol just down from us....didn't appear they were doing anything either. Around the late afternoon, we shifted to more shallow waters right in the flooded timber. Finally we found fish moving on the Vex, but inactive. Tried everything under the sun and couldn't trigger strikes.

All in all with talking to everyone it was just an all around dead day of ice fishing, the slowest fishing we'd experienced all winter.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

It has slowed the past week....have been hearing of fish caught, but not when i'm out....It should pick up later in the month


----------

